# I need some broad head advice



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Really? You think people who can only shoot a 6-10 inch group at 20 yards is acceptable? I know my limitations and if i go beyond that i expect someone to point it out. I have no problem with that. Most broadheads do fly differently than target tips. I shoot the same montecs as you. Left and right they are the same. They do drop a little quicker than the filed points but not bad. But most broadheads do not fly this accurately. I have shot tekans and they didnt fly as accurate as the montecs. Most of the expandables do fly differently then the field tips as well.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

madmike22 said:


> Really? You think people who can only shoot a 6-10 inch group at 20 yards is acceptable? I know my limitations and if i go beyond that i expect someone to point it out. I have no problem with that.


This is where we differ. It is not my place to tell someone else what is "acceptable" because there is no set rule as to what's considered acceptable for everyone. . What's acceptable to you might not necessarily be acceptable to me and visa versa. An example of that might be the guy that say he'd only shoot 30 yards on a whitetail but in the same breath he'd shoot 60 at a coyote or a hog. That might be acceptable to some but to me, there's simply no difference in either animal and the same "limitations" should be put on ALL. But others will feel diffferently and find the practice perfectly acceptable. Are they wrong? Am I? Nope. We just hold ourselves to different principles.

As far as someone pointing out your "limitation" breach? That person would have to be someone that already knows your limitations, wouldn't it? How would it be if someone's whose limits were 15 yards was telllng you that 25 yard shots were irresponsible? See what I'm trying to get at?


----------



## bnbplay (Jan 1, 2008)

Michihunter said:


> This is where we differ. It is not my place to tell someone else what is "acceptable" because there is no set rule as to what's considered acceptable for everyone. . What's acceptable to you might not necessarily be acceptable to me and visa versa. An example of that might be the guy that say he'd only shoot 30 yards on a whitetail but in the same breath he'd shoot 60 at a coyote or a hog. That might be acceptable to some but to me, there's simply no difference in either animal and the same "limitations" should be put on ALL. But others will feel diffferently and find the practice perfectly acceptable. Are they wrong? Am I? Nope. We just hold ourselves to different principles.
> 
> As far as someone pointing out your "limitation" breach? That person would have to be someone that already knows your limitations, wouldn't it? How would it be if someone's whose limits were 15 yards was telllng you that 25 yard shots were irresponsible? See what I'm trying to get at?


Well said Brother Ted. I fully agree that everyone has different limits. The is the Great USA where I can do and say whatever I want. And although it's sometimes hard to swallow someone elses opinion it's their god given right to express it. There was a time when my limit was 15 yards. I was a kid and only could pull a 6 inch group at that distance. Now I'm not happy with 6 inch groups at 50 yards. 

God bless this country and land we hunt. The rest of the details will work itself out.

Feel free to see more of my views at my website StrictlyWhitetails. 

Brian


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I have shot the slick trick out of one of my customers bows at 330+ fps and at sixty yards it shot well. For those that don't take shots furter than 20yds good, it gives me more to put in the freezer. I have shot more deer at 40yds than most of you have ever shot, no brag fact. You guys might hate someone because they shoot better than you or put more animals away in any given year, but I shoot with ethics. How many have you lost from shooting that distance. I will say I have lost too many but when the percentage is shown it will be less than 1percent. I will be the first to say don't take the shot unless you know you can hit it. Chuck Adams, some might know him, has shot many in the 70-80yd distance. Maybe some of you should gang up on him. I am not trying to be ugly about this and some of you were very nice trying to point out that a lot can happen in 50-60yd shots. It does happen, and at 40-30-20-even ten yds, it can happen. Deer are fast, and any noisse that is differnent than what they are use to might mean a miss or worse a wound. Not knowing the guy, I would ask if there is a way to put a ground blind out to get closer, but in the end he will be the one that will shoot, so be your best. Not really sorry about the rant, but sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

jsmith, I bet you ever thought your simple question would open up this can of worms :lol:

Well said Michi, I have to agree with you 100%

My Rage BH do not differ any from my feild tips either btw


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, I hear that. I think I'm gonna go with the rage 2 blades.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

He already stated his limitations when he said that he can only shoot 3-5 inches with field tips. I have no problems with someone taking a 60 yard shot or more when they can do it responsibly. A 3-5 inch group is a gut shot waiting to happen. There are several people that come over and shoot with us and most have no business trying a 60 yard shot. When you can shoot a 2 inch or less at 40 then start practicing at 60. Till you can get that 3-5 inch group down to 2 dont even risk the shot.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

madmike22 said:


> He already stated his limitations when he said that he can only shoot 3-5 inches with field tips. I have no problems with someone taking a 60 yard shot or more when they can do it responsibly. A 3-5 inch group is a gut shot waiting to happen. There are several people that come over and shoot with us and most have no business trying a 60 yard shot. When you can shoot a 2 inch or less at 40 then start practicing at 60. Till you can get that 3-5 inch group down to 2 dont even risk the shot.


:lol::lol::lol: You'll have to forgive me for laughing but that was some funny stuff. The BEST archers in the world are hard pressed to hit 2" groups at 20 yards on a consistent basis much less 40(the 10 ring is 1.6" on a Vegas target). A standard shaft is over 1/3 of an inch in diameter meaning even if you have three arrows packed as tight as possible together you're still over an inch. Make em target arrows and you're looking at almost 2" already. If you and your buds are shooting that well you're in the wrong profession.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Im in the right profession. I make more than any archer possibly could shooting. I know i have been there before. I dont have the time to do it anymore. I havent had the time to do it for almost 8 years now. I have been there and done that. Its to difficult to balance, family, job and hobby. It takes way more than any of us know to do what they do. I didnt have the desire to do it anymore.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

madmike22 said:


> Im in the right profession. I make more than any archer possibly could shooting. I know i have been there before. I dont have the time to do it anymore. I havent had the time to do it for almost 8 years now. I have been there and done that. Its to difficult to balance, family, job and hobby. It takes way more than any of us know to do what they do. I didnt have the desire to do it anymore.


It's nice to know that at one time you had the dedication and skill to shoot professionally at paper, but this isn't about shooting professionally it's about hunting. The target is the size of a basketball and to to be successful all you have to do is deflate that basketball. So while you may hold yourself to a 2" standard, it is hardly a necessary requirement to being a successful hunter.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

When I shot compounds, I practiced out to 60 yards all the time. And I practiced with my broadheads all year. (Owning a sport shop, I had access to heads, samples, ect). When NAP came out with the Nitron, that is a head that flys great out long ranges.

I felt more than comfortable taking a 50 yard shot at a whitetail. Although 47 was my longest actual shot. Brush and twigs were the factors in anything longer. But if I hunted fields, I'd have been comfortable with a 60 yard broadside shot at a standing deer, no question. 

With lots of practice, with all the modern gadgets, a 50 yard shot is totally reasonable. Of course, without lots of practice, it isn't.

Frankly, the comfort I had with a 50 yard plus shot is why I gave up the compound and switched to longbows. As the gadgets get more and more high tech, with drop away this and battery operated that and bows getting more high tech, we'll be discussing more 80 yard shots in 5 years IMHO.

Here's a video of 100 yard shot that would have put a deer down quickly...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZflTSNGEluI


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

''It's nice to know that at one time you had the dedication and skill to shoot professionally at paper, but this isn't about shooting professionally it's about hunting. The target is the size of a basketball and to to be successful all you have to do is deflate that basketball. So while you may hold yourself to a 2" standard, it is hardly a necessary requirement to being a successful hunter''. quote

It's hard to argue with that statement

I agree 100%


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

To get back to original post.

If your shooting that distance, IMO, go with a fixed head.

I use the NAP Nitron, and there is no difference between it and my field points in terms of accuracy, POI.

I'd be more concerned however with the loudness of your bow.

I'm not an FPS junky...i think its over rated when shooting 30yrds and in.
However, in your case shooting 60yds.

Your in a catch 22. Faster the bow, the louder the bow.
You are going to want speed at those distances.

There is a big difference in a hunting arrow coming out of the bow at 250 vs 290+ at 60yrds.

I recently read an article in the NRA "American Hunter" magazine, regarding deer and string jumping and they had the math to prove it. It opened my eyes a bit, not that i didnt take it into account before, but i'm more conscience about it than before.

The amount of time a deer has to jump a string at 60yrds is ALOT. 
Hell at 30yrds its ALOT.

By the time your arrow reaches that deer from a bow shooting 250fps the deer could be upwards of 15 inches lower than the original location you shot....vs 290fps...which may be 11inches. (figures are just for example purposes..actually those are probably more 30yrd figures)

Its things like that you have to consider more than whether or not you can hit a target with 2" groups consistently.

Lets say you try to compensate for that string jump. What says that said deer is going to jump the string?....its an unknown factor in deer hunting....you cant possibly know what a deer is going to do each time you take a shot at it. Is he going to hear the shot, or isn't he?...You'll never know untill you let fly your arrow.

As you know i'm sure, there are more variables than just broadheads, ability, and string jump....we could probably list 10 more easily

if it were me, and i were taking those kinds of shots....
i would recommend a smaller cutting dia. fixed broadhead...for me its the NAP Nitron

And as always......no shot is always a good shot!


----------

